# écriture sur partition réseau NTFS



## antibois (8 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MBP sous Catalina et un PC sous Windows 10 qui sont branchés en réseau via ma box POP, où j'ai un Maxtor de 4 To de branché.
Les disques du PC et le maxtor sont formaté en NTFS.
Sur mon MBP, NTFS for Mac de Paragon (livré avec mon HDD extern Maxtor).
Ma question : Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je peux lire/écrire/supprimer des fichiers sur le Maxtor, alors que sur le PC Windows je ne peux que lire. J'ai regardé sous W10 les privilèges d'accès réseau au disque. Mais ça a l'air d'aller.
Si vous avez une astuce, je suis preneur.
Merci à vous.


----------



## maxou56 (2 Octobre 2020)

antibois a dit:


> NTFS for Mac de Paragon (livré avec mon HDD extern Maxtor).


Bonjour,
Le logiciel ne serait pas bridé pour les disques Seagate par hasard? 


> Sous Mac OS, ce pilote permet un accès en écriture aux disques externes Seagate


Car c'est payant (encore 20€) pour une licence complète.

Voir le site de l'éditeur, essaie possible 6 jours:
https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/

https://www.seagate.com/fr/fr/suppo...ives/goflex/ntfs-driver-for-mac-os-master-dl/


----------



## antibois (23 Décembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le logiciel ne serait pas bridé pour les disques Seagate par hasard?
> 
> Car c'est payant (encore 20€) pour une licence complète.
> ...


Je reviens tardivement, merci pour votre réponse. Je pense que vous avez vu juste. Je vais installer la version complète.


----------

